# Just Another Kitty Grrl



## LankaKitten (Jul 18, 2004)

Hello, I'm LankaKitten. My husband, Mike and I just recently took in a tiny orphan named Oliver. He was 18 days when we got him and now he's five weeks!
He's perfect and beautiful and, so far, quite healthy.

I'm glad to be here and am looking forward to getting some questions answered and also to learn a few tricks of the trade.

Mike's had cats his whole life, but Oliver is my first (and I've been a cat lover since the dawn of time!). This looks like a great, well-informed group and I'm excited to be a part of it.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!! 
I read your story, it's too cute.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! You sure didn't make it easy the first time being cat owned.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Very sweet story about Oliver.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and Oliver is sooo cute :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I just loved the "Story of O" and a darling picture of Oliver to boot. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the fourm have fun


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome! You'll love it here.


----------

